# HDTV



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

I have recently purchased a 55 inch plasma TV to mount above the fireplace. I have noticed that there are several different tilt mounts from $25-$100s of dollars. Is one name brand better that the other? Are there must haves that I should be looking for?
Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Especially with Plasmas weighing a good bit more than comparable sized LCD's owing to Plasmas prerequisite Glass Screen, I highly recommend getting the most sturdy Mount that you can afford. In addition, especially with Plasmas, you really need to be cautious about the heat from the Fireplace.

Before Mounting the Plasma, I highly recommend getting a Thermometer and placing it roughly dead center to where the middle of the Plasma is going to be placed. Start a Fire and let it build for at least 30-45 minutes. If the Thermometer reaches above 90 Degrees, it will/could damage the TV. Moreover, while Plasmas have internal cooling systems, placing them in such an area will cause it to work harder and decidedly has the potential of shortening the lifespan of the Plasma. And finally, it is not advised to have the Fireplace going while operating a Plasma.

I realize that placing a Panel above a Fireplace is a very visually appealing thing to do and no doubt provides huge Wife Acceptance Factor Points. That being said, precautions truly need to be made to ensure that damage and a reduced lifespan do not occur. In addition, Plasma Manufacturers know all to well about the popularity of this practice and seldom will cover Heat Related Damage should something occur under warranty. 

While I generally do not recommend Extended Warranties of Plasmas as they now have a rated 100,000 Hour Rated Lifespan. That is 100,000 Hours before the Panel reaches 50% of initial brightness, However, heat is truly the enemy of Electronics on the whole and especially Plasmas, Truth be told, an LCD would have been a better call for this application as many offer a Matte Screen which means should you decide to use the Panel while using the Fireplace, there will not be nearly as much glare from the flames. And of course LCD;s weigh less as they their construction does not mandate the use of a Glass Panel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

It's a gas fireplace and easy to control temp and glare because its hooded. Do you have a brand for the tv mount?

Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rodeothor said:


> It's a gas fireplace and easy to control temp and glare because its hooded. Do you have a brand for the tv mount?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using HT Shack


Hello,
Sounds good to me. Sanus makes excellent TV Mounts and this one is On Sale at Crutchfield and can properly support the weight of your Panel. http://outlet.crutchfield.com/p_051MLL12/Sanus-Classic-MLL12-B1.html?tp=1416
What Plasma did you get? This Mount is rated to 130lbs and is Low Profile. I would guess your Plasma weighs well under 130lbs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

I purchased the Panasonic VT because of my research and the 3D ability. I need to find some glasses (4) to satisfying the family. Amy recommendations?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rodeothor said:


> I purchased the Panasonic VT because of my research and the 3D ability. I need to find some glasses (4) to satisfying the family. Amy recommendations?


Nice. I just purchased a 60GT50 last night. Save yourself $160 and purchase the 2012 Samsung 3D Glasses as the 2012 Panasonic 3D Plasma Lineup supports the Full HD 3D Standard which means finally you can use other Manufacturers 3D Glasses that support the Standard. Whereas Panasonic's cost $60 a pop, Samsung's cost $20. Here is a link to a Review of them:http://reviews.cnet.com/home-entert...2/4505-7855_7-35171447.html?tag=mncol;rvwBody
While not stylish, they will get the job done at a huge savings.

Also, as I pointed out in a Thread I started last night, I would have purchased the VT Series had there been a 60 Inch Panel. Truth be told, the differences between the VT, GT, and ST are shockingly slight. This is the first year that it has been the case. It is also why the ST Series has attained somewhat of a cult status. That being said, the VT is a visually stunning Industrial Design and having ISF and THX Modes is quite nice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! The 60" would ne nice if I had enough space.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

No worries. Tis what I am here for. Please report back with your thoughts on your fantastic new Plasma.


----------

